# موضووع للنقاش : - خوف الاهل



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 
الموضوع تعبنى نفسيا جدا 
تقريبا بعانى منه على مدار سنين طويلة 
من صغرى لحد ما كبرت كمان 
وهو خوف الاهل الزيادة 
الخوووف المرضى بمعنى اصح 
الخوف اللى بيوصلك انك متقدرش تعمل اى حاجة لوحدك 
وانا صغيرة كانت ماما بتخااف عليا جدااااااااااااااااااا 
قولت اكيد لانى صغيرة ومش مدركة المخاطر وحقها 
يوم مع يوم بقيت اكبر والمفروض اعتمد على نفسى 
للاسف خوفها زاد اكتر بتخاف عليا اروح المعهد لوحدى 
تخاف عليا امشى فى الشارع لوحدى
مقدرش انزل غير لما اصحابى يعدوا عليا انزل معاهم 
لحد ما فى يوم لقيت نفسى فعلا بخاف من الشارع 
وبخاف اركب اى مواصلات لوحدى حتى لو توك توك 
حاسة انى لو نزلت لوحدى هتحصلى حااجة مش هعرف اتصرف 
كبرت كمان واتجوزت والمفروض بقى اعتمد على نفسى 
للاسف جوزى اسخم وادل من ماما فى خوفه عليا 
شايفنى البنت الصغيرة اللى ماينفعش تخرج لوحدها 
طبعا خوفا عليا 
طب وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هفضل لحد امتى كدا 
الموضوع تعبنى وحسيت انى مش هينفع ابقى كدا 
لازم اعتمد على نفسى شوية 
ابتديت اجبر ماما انى انزل لوحدى وانى كبرت واتجوزت ماينفعش تخاف عليا 
لمجرد مشى فى الشارع 
امال الناس اللى بتشتغل وتخرج وتروح وتيجى دى ايه ؟ 
اعلنت تمردى على الواقع الاليم ده 
وابتديت الى حدا ما انزل لوحدى شوية 
احاول اركب مواصلات لوحدى 
المشكلة انى بقى جوايا انا الخوف 
بقيت حاسة بعدم الامان من الشارع والناس 
رغيت كتير انا عارفة 
محتاجة اعرف رأيكم فى خوف الاهل الزيادة 
وتحكمهم فى عدم الخروج 
وازاى اسيطر على ده واعرفهم ان الخوف مش انى اتعود منزلش 
وان بسبب خوفهم ده 
انى هبقى انسانة منطوية وبتخاف تعمل اى شىء 
حتى الازواج اللى مش بيرضوا يخلوا زوجاتهم ينزلوا لوحديهم 
بحجة الخوف 
العيب فى مين فى المجتمع لانه مبقاش فى امان 
ولا فى دماغ الاهل ولا فى ايه بالظبط 
مستنية رايكم 
لان اكيد الموضوع ده بيحصل مع ناس كتير 
ورئيكم مهم واكيد هيفيد ناس كتير 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

الاهل من حقهم يخافوا علي بنتهم 
علشان حكاية الخطف دي 
بس البنت المفروض تكون حكيمة وشخصيتها قوية عن كدة 
طول ما الشارع فية ناس يبقي واحد سئ والباقي ناس مش بيقبلوا بالغلط 
وكمان البنت الشجاعة محدش يقدر يكلمها في الشارع حتي لو خايفة 
لان اللي بيتكلم معاها اجبن مما تتوقعي 
لانة تقريبا حرامي بيسرق الكلمة وبيجري او المقولة بتاعتة ويهرب خايف من رد الفعل 
ثانيا الاهل خوفهم الزيادة علي ابنائهم بيطلع جيل معدم الشخصية عندة فوبيا مجتمعية واخلاقية 
ثالثا احنا مش في غابة 
احنا في مدينة مليانة ناس 24 ساعة علشان واحد سئ في المجتمع مش لازم نحكم علي الباقي بالسوء 
علي فكرة انا ابني في سنة خامسة 
بخلية يلف البلد بالليل قبل ىالنهار واخلية يشتري متطلبات البيت 
علي فكرة بلدنا فيها ضرب نار يعني اكتر من الخطف 
علشان ميخافش لما يكون لوحدة بالليل في اي مكان 
وكمان الخوف المزروع في الابناء دة مش كويس 
بعدين انتي هطلعي جيل اكتر منك في الخوف 
يعني انتي لو ما خدتيش موقف مع نفسك 
يبقي انتي ضعتي وضيعتي ابناءك لانهم هيبقوا زيك 
انا امي كدة لكن كنت بنتهرها بسبب قلقها الزيادة 
عارفة انا دلوقت لو مشيت في اماكن ضلمة ومقطوعة مش بخاف 
ولا الخوف يعرفني حتي لو طلعلي شيطان برضة مش بتهز لاني كونت شخصيتي بنفسي 
فلهذا السبب ابدئي بنفسك حاولي تمشي لوحدك بالنهار وبالليل 
وكمان اعملي دورات لتمكين اكبر قدر ممكن من الجرأة 
لتقودي ابناء لا يخافون المخلوق 
وربنا يقويكي 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

*أأأأه يارورو
بتفكريني ليه بوكستي السوده 


انا نفسي مرة واحده في حياتي ياربي
انزل من البيت لوحدي

يعلم الله انا اما بنزل مع ماما
بتفضل ماسكة ايدي زي العيلة الصغيرة
وبتفضل محضنة عليا من اي حد يعدي جنبي
كأني هتخطف منها :thnk0001:

انا في شوارع في منطقتي بسمع عنها
بس معرفش اروحها لوحدي

حقيقي انا حاسة اني لو فكرت انزل لوحدي
ممكن اتووه في قلب منطقتنا **




*
*
بصي رورو خوف الأهل عالبنت بالذات مطلوب جداا
بس بحدود 
يعني المفروض اقل حاجه يخلوها تنزل الكنيسة لوحدها
مش لو حد رايح تروحي معاه ولو محدش راح يبقا خليكي صلي في البيت !

تعالي بقا نجيب عيوب ومميزات خوف الأهل عالبنت من الخروج لوحدها

المميزات ..
* اهلك هيكونوا مطمنين عليكي لانك دايما قدام عنيهم
* مستحيل حد هيقدر يدايقك في الشارع لانك ماشية مع الحكومة:smile02
* هتبقي متونسة مع حد بدل ماتمشي زي فرقع لوز لوحدك كدا ld:

العيوب ..
# هتبقي خايبه مش عارفه تروحي ولا تيجي لوحدك
# هتستني اما حد يحن عليكي ويوديكي مشوار عايزة تروحيه ضروري
# هتبقي عبيطة في معملتك مع البياعين . يعني مثلا تروحي للخضري
تقوليله والنبي ياعمو اوزنلي نص كيلو طماتم ويوزنهالك كلها مفعصه:smile02
# هيجيلك احساس انك مهما كبرتي هتفضلي عيلة 


قلبتي عليا المواجع ليه بس يابنت عمي:vava:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*رمسيس 
بغض النظر عن الوحش والحلو 
الخوف موجود وده لازم نعترف بيه 
اكيد انت مش خايف على ابنك لانه ولد 
مجتمعنا حصر البنت وحبيها لمجرد انها بنت 
انا عارفة انهم من حقهم يخافوا على البنت اكتر 
بس لازم يبقى فى حدود للخوف ده 
مش احبسها فى البيت واخليها متنزلش غير مع حد 
سورى يعنى ماهو لازم لو حصلها اى موقف مش هتعرف تتصرف لانها 
متتعودتش تفكر وتوصل لحلول 
بس على فكرة انت بتقول هتصنع جيل اكتر منها خوفا 
مغعتقدش انها هتمارس الشىء اللى بتعانى منه 
وعارفة انه غلط انا مابقولش انهم يبطلوا يخافوا لان دى غريزة جواهم 
بس انا بتكلم انه ميصبحش خوف مرضى 
انت بتقولى ابدائى انا بحاوول 
بس مين يسبنى بقى ههههههههههههه
نورت يا رمسيس وميرسى لرأيك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*لولو حبيبتى انا عاملة المووضوع مخصوص علشانك اصلا ههههههه 
اهو ده اللى بتكلم فيه شوفى خوفهم وصلك لايه 
تقدرى تنزلى لوحدك تروحى اى مكان 
تقدرى تتصرفى لو راكبة مواصلة وحد ضايقك اكيد لا 
كمان لو نزلتى تروحى اى مكان وبما انك مش بتنزلى 
والسواق مثلا مشى بيكى من طريق تانى انتى متعرفيهوش 
هتبقى مخضوضة ووشك هيجيب الوان والصدمة هتخلى مخك يقف عن التفكير 
ده غير انه واقف غصلا لانك بتشوفى الكلام ده فى الافلام بس هههههه 
انا مش شايفة اى مميزات خالص فى الموضوع الصراحة 
ماهم لو متعودين انى انزل واروح واجى لوحدى 
هما نفسهم مش هيقلقوا هما مش قادرين يفهموا ده 
انى بسبب خوفهم هما هيقلقوا 
انا لما بقعد افكر مع نفسى اقول لنفسى 
قربت اخلص العشرينات وادخل فى التلاتين 
ومعرفش اروح مكان بعيد لوحدى اتجنن 
امال هروح امتى اما اعجز واخرج امتى اما اكحكح ههههههه 
النبى المواجع متقلبة لوحدها 
نورتى يا بيبى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

عارفة يا رورو 
انا بخلي مراتي تروح المحافظة لوحدها تقضي اي مشوار 
وكمان بتروح الكنيسة لوحدها كمان 
وساعت ما تقولي تاعلي معاي 
اقولها ماشي لانها كدة عايزة تتفسح يعني او تلف كتير 
وكمان احنا لينا تقاليد اكيد انتي عارفاها 
انا اتجوزت مراتي وهي في المدرسة لسة مخلصتش 
دراسة وانا اعطيتها الحرية في المعقول
طبعا بخاف عليها لكن علمتها يعني اية تصد وتواجة اي حاجة مش عجباهة وكمان اولادي وبناتي كدة علي فكرة 
انا بخلي بنتي عمرها سبع سنين تروح اي مكان لوحدها وتصاحب البنات وتلعب معاهم وكمان بتجبهم في البيت والشارع بتاعنا 
بس بحدود برضة 
لازم نخلي الطفل منة صغرة يعتمد علي نفسة ويبني قرراتة بنفسة واكيد احنا بنخاف عليهم بس مش خوف هيستيري طبعا 
عارفة انا كذا مرة ابعت ابني لانة الكبير 
وانا كنت براقبة من بعيد لبعيد واخلية يعمل اي حاجة 
وكمان ابني بيخاف برضة لانة طفل بس مش لدرجة اني اخلية يتعود وميقدرش يهزم خوفة 
انا بدربة علي حاجات تاني كمان وخطرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*برافو عليك يا رمسيس 
اكيد انك تديها حريتها ده شىء كويس وفى نفس الوقت تخاف عليها 
مش تكبتها ومتخلهاش تنزل اى مكان علشان خايف عليها 
خاف يا سيدى بس بالمعقول مش عمال على بطال يعنى هههههههه 
اكيد لازم الاطفال من صغرها تتعود ويبقى ليها شخصية مستقلة 
بس بمراقبة الاب والام مع تعريفهم الصح والغلط 
وتصحيح الاخطاء 
ربنا يحافظلك عليهم يا رمسيس 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]المشكلة تتلخص فى أننا بنعتبر أولادنا مِلكنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلا دة بيسبب عُقدة للبنت على الأخص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خطورة العُقدة هو الأعتقاد بمجرد ما تتجوز أنكسر الحِصار وهتبقى " فري "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنزل وتروح وتخرج وتتنط ...ومن النهاردة مافيش حكومة ...أنا الحكومة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتُفاجئ بزوج له نفس العقلية ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عودى نفسك وعودى اللى معاكى بأنتظام خروجك مثلا مرة فى الأسبوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو شراء حاجات البيت ...وبعدين مرة للخروج مع أصدقائك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو مرة للذهاب لماما بمفردك يوم معين كل أسبوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفسه يبتدى يخرج معاكى يوم فى الأسبوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش لازم خروجة بمصاريف مُرهقة له أو لميزانية البيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتواجهى مُعارضة فى الأول ...لآزم تنتهى بأقناعك له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعدها هتبقى الأمور سهلة وميسورة ومنتظمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبدأى أنتى بس بأستبدال " ثقافة الشكوى " بــ " ثقافة الحلول "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتكسرى عادة الخوف بعادة النظام والمواعيد المُحددة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

احنا مجتمعنا لازم نكون فية حكماء كالحيات 
وودعاء كالحمام 
يعني نظرية اللي ربتقول لكل فعل رد فعل مساوي لة في المقدار ومضاد لة في الاتجاة دة قانوني الشخصي في الحياة 
مش بستسلم خالص انا مهما خفت 
عارفة كان فية مقاول كبير 
اخذت منة شغل ومخلصتهوش وكان ليا عندة اكتر من اربعين الف جنية انا واللي معاي ورفع صوتة وهو بيكلمني قدام المهندسين 
عارفة عملت معاة اية قدام المهندسين قولت لية (انتا وشغلك والفلوس تحت جزمتي )وسيبتة ومشيت ومكملتش الشغل وجاني لحد البيت يعتزل وبيقولي انا اسف وكمل الشغل انا بدفع غلرامة تأخير اخدت فلوسي كاملة قبل ما اخلص وروحت كملت عارفة المهندسين اللي كانوا بيترعبوا منة 
كانوا بيقولولي اول مرة اشوف راجل بعيني يعمل كدة فية 
انا هزيتة وخليتة مش بيرفع عينة فيا 
لازم الشخصية القوية في المواقف 
اكيد فهمتيني 
يا ريت اكون عرفت اوصل ليكي المعلومة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*استاذ عبود 
ده اللى حصل بالفعل 
ابتديت اعمل كدا كان الاول لازم يودينى ويجبنى من عند ماما 
اللى بينى وبينها كام شارع 
ومافيش خروج مع اصحابى خالص ماينفعش 
ليه ماينفعش خايف عليكى افرض حصل حاجة هتعملوا ايه 
ابتديت واحدة بواحدة اتكلم معاه واقنعه 
وفعلا بقيت بخرج مع اصحابى هو بيبقى قلقان طبعا وهرينى تليفونات 
بس اهو ارحم من انى مخرجش ههههههه 
المشكلة فى ماما لحد دلوقتى 
لو سمعت انى هخرج مع اصحابى تبقى وقعة مربربة 
هتخرجى وايهاب سابك ازاى 
انتى مش شايفة الدنيا عاملة ازاى 
هتركبوا مواصلات لوحدكم وايمع بقى محاضرة طويلة عريضة 
افضل افهم فيها واقنعها علشان مش عاوزة ازعلها واحسسها انى مش هاممنى خوفها عليا 
بس فين وفين على ما بتقتنع وتابعنى برضوا بالفون 
وهلم جرجر كل خروجة على نفس ذات الحال 


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

*



			كمان لو نزلتى تروحى اى مكان وبما انك مش بتنزلى 
والسواق مثلا مشى بيكى من طريق تانى انتى متعرفيهوش 
هتبقى مخضوضة ووشك هيجيب الوان والصدمة هتخلى مخك يقف عن التفكير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا فعلا لو ركبت اي مواصله والسواق مشي بيا في سكة غير اللي انا ريحاها
مش هعرف  انا فين اصلا
وساعاتها مش هعرف اعمل حاجه
غير اني ارقع بالصوت الحياني:t26:
دا لو كنت لسه فايقه ومش اغمن عليا يعني:t7:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> * المشكلة فى ماما لحد دلوقتى
> لو سمعت انى هخرج مع اصحابى تبقى وقعة مربربة
> 
> *​


*خليها ( تسمع ) بعد ماترجعى ...مش قبل ما تنزلى
عوديها على كدة هتتعود

وبعدين أنتى طارحة مشكلة وأنتى ( متأنفزة )
هو انا سواق تاكسى هيخطفك ؟
:smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خليها ( تسمع ) بعد ماترجعى ...مش قبل ما تنزلى
> عوديها على كدة هتتعود
> 
> وبعدين أنتى طارحة مشكلة وأنتى ( متأنفزة )
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماهو لازم تسمع لانها متعودة تكلمنى بدرى لو كلمتنى وعرفت انى برا 
مش عارفة هيحصل ايه :act31:
ايوون علشان محدش يشوفنى واصعب عليكم :smile02
النبى لو اتخطفت فى مرة كل اللى هعمله 
هيغمن عليا ههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * غير اني ارقع بالصوت الحياني:t26:
> دا لو كنت لسه فايقه ومش اغمن عليا يعني:t7:
> *​


*انا تقريبا مش هلحق ارقع 
انا هيغمن عليا ع طوول :vava:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا تقريبا مش هلحق ارقع
> انا هيغمن عليا ع طوول :vava:*​


*هههههههه

نسيت اقولك بقا ان ماما مش مقفلاها عليا في الخروج لوحدي وبسس
لالالالا ابدا

دي ماما يعلم الله لو الساعه عدت 2 بليل مثلا
ووقفت زي باقي خلق الله اشمع نفسي في البلكونة او الشباك
تقولي انتي ايه اللي موقفك كدا في الوقت دا
لو حد شافك من الجيران اللي حوالينا هيقول ايه !!**



*
*
محسساني اني واقفه في الشارع مش في بيتنا
طبعا انا مش بحب ارد عليها 
بس كل اللي بقدر اعمله
اني بطلع غيظي في الشباك وارح داخله وهبدااه حتة هبده
اخلي الجيران تتفرج بجد بقا*
*





يعني انتي تحمدي ربنا ان مامتك او جوزك بيخلوكي تقفي في البلكونه في الوقت اللي يعجبك 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

امال كانت فين ارائكمن من زمان 
لية ما اتناقشتوش مع اللي بيمنعكم من الخروج 
المناقشة جزء من الحل


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*لولو بوسيلى ماما 
وقوليلها افتحيها عليا شوية 
عاوزة اشمس بدل ما تكلنى العتة هههههههههههه 
لازم يا لولو تتكلمى معاها وتحاولى تقنعيها وتنفذى فعلا 
سكوتك ده هو اللى عامل كدا 
لازم تثورى حلوة تثورى دى هههههههه 
لا بجد لازم يبى ليكى راى وتحاولى تنزلى وتبداى حتى بالكنيسة 
اظن ده مش مشوار صعب يعنى  
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*اتناقشنا يا رمسيس 
جوزى ابتدى يقتنع وجيه منه 
وماما ادينى بحاول معاها هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماهو لازم تسمع لانها متعودة تكلمنى بدرى لو كلمتنى وعرفت انى برا
> مش عارفة هيحصل ايه :act31:
> *​


*ولا هيحصل أى حاجة
دة متهيألك بس ...جربى وشوفى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا هيحصل أى حاجة
> دة متهيألك بس ...جربى وشوفى
> *​


*هجررررب وربنا يستر :vava:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

*



			عاوزة اشمس بدل ما تكلنى العتة هههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اتشمس ايه يامسطولة انتي الساعه 2 بليل ههههههههههههه

بصي بالرغم انها مقفلاها عليا اووي
بس انا بلتمسلها العذر في بعض الاوقات
من اللي بتسمعه وبتشوفه

وانا لو اتجوزت وربنا اداني بنوته
هربيها زي ما ماما ربتني بالظبط : )
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> اتشمس ايه يامسطولة انتي الساعه 2 بليل ههههههههههههه
> وانا لو اتجوزت وربنا اداني بنوته
> هربيها زي ما ماما ربتني بالظبط : )
> *​


*ما انا اقصد بلاش 2 بالليل 
وخليها ساعت الشمس هههههههه يمكن توافق 
هتربيها كدا برضوا جبانة وتخاف من خيالها 
الطمممممممممممممممممممم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ما انا اقصد بلاش 2 بالليل
> وخليها ساعت الشمس هههههههه يمكن توافق
> هتربيها كدا برضوا جبانة وتخاف من خيالها
> الطمممممممممممممممممممم *​


لا الحق يتقال لو حبيت اقف بالنهار مابتقولش حاجه 

يابنتي انتي مش فاهمة انا هطلع عقدي في بنتي :smile02​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

ههههههههههه
انتوا الاثنين توأ/ في كل حاجة كدة


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 يونيو 2014)

*موضوع حلو يا رورو 
انا كمان كان عندى نفس المشكله ماما تودينى وتيجبنى من الدروس 
يا اما بابا لو كان رجع من شغله لغاية تالته ثانوى واتجوزت 
وجوزى فكها بقى بسيبنى اروح اى مكان بس  يكون عارف فين وليه 
لغاية الولاد ما كبرو وبقى عندى بنت فى ساته 
بقيت اكتر من ماما صدقينى بخاف عليها جدا الدروس كلها فى الشقه 
مفيش دروس بره البيت ولو كان يبقى انا اللى اوديها واجيبها 
واصحابها ا لازم اعرفهم كلهم  تصدقى بقيت اصعب من ماما 
الدنيا بقيت مش امان يا رورو واللى بنسمعه بيرعب مش يخوف بس 

*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يونيو 2014)

و كأنك بتحكي قصتي بالحرف الواحد
انا كنت زيك كدة طول سنين طفولتي محبوسة في البيت حتى لما بخرج كان لازم بابا رجله على رجلي ياخدني معاه في كل حتة و كان دة بيسببلي احراج جامد قدام اصحابي عشان كان شكلي طفلة مدللة قدامهم و مابعرفش اعتمد على نفسي
بس لما كبرت و بقيت في الجامعة اتغيرت كتير
عشان في الجامعة الواحد بيضطر يروح و يرجع لوحده و يدفع المصاريف بنفسه و يقف في طابور طويل و يعافر و يزق عشان يشتري الكتب و عشان ياكل كان بيضطر يروح يشتري الاكل بنفسه و ميعتمدش على حد يشتريله حاجة
و دة حسن مني كتير رغم اني بردو مش بقدر اعتمد على نفسي 100 % بسبب التربية الغلط من الصغر
هو بصي الاب و الام من حقهم يخافوا على اولادهم
و بناتهم بالاخص
بس الخوف الزيادة دة بيضر الطفل مش بيفيده
بيضعف ثقته بنفسه و بيخليه غير قادر على الاعتماد على نفسه و بالتالي مش بيقدر يندمج مع المجتمع
و اي موقف صعب يتحط فيه تلاقيه مش بيعرف يتصرف و يبقى بيدور على اي حد جنبه يتسند عليه
بس الايام بتعلم كتير
و كل لما الواحد بيكبر بيبدأ يتخلص من القوقعة اللي اهله حطوه فيها و هو صغير
موضوع مهم جدا يا رورو
شكرا لانك طرحتيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*ماريا ابوس ايدك خافى على بنتك 
بس بحدود 
علشان متطلعش منطوية على نفسها وبتخاف 
صدقينى انا من كتر  خوفهم فعلا بقيت بخااف 
لغاية ما قولت لنفسى هفضل كدا لحد امتى 
وابتديت اخرج فعلالالا لوحدى اينعم مشاوير قريبة 
مش قادرة احاول حتى اروح مشوار بعيد او اركب مترو لوحدى مثلا 
علشان كدا مش عاوزاكى تعوديها على كدا 
تخليها تتعود على نفسها وتخرج لوحدها وتبعيها بالفون 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*ميرا كلامك جميل جداااااا 
وصح اووووى 
لازم يدونا فرصة نعتمد على نفسنا 
ومعاكى اوى ان لما الواحد بيكبر بيخرج من القوقعة اللى عملوهالنا دى 
علشان كدا نفسى اللى فى الموقف ده يقول لا ويحاول يقنعهم ويعودهم انه يروح ويجى 
علشان متبقاش حاجة غريبة بالنسبة ليهم 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر نورتينى برأيك الجميل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> الموضوع تعبنى نفسيا جدا
> *​





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *أأأأه يارورو
> بتفكريني ليه بوكستي السوده
> *​





مارياماريا قال:


> *
> انا كمان كان عندى نفس المشكله ماما تودينى وتيجبنى
> *





انت شبعي قال:


> و كأنك بتحكي قصتي بالحرف الواحد



*أية منتدى البؤساء اللى أحنا عايشين فيه دة ؟؟؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية منتدى البؤساء اللى أحنا عايشين فيه دة ؟؟؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


*اتلموووووووووووا المتاعيس 
على خايبة الرجاااااااااااء *
:smil6:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههههههه
دول قاعدين تحت ريعريعة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية منتدى البؤساء اللى أحنا عايشين فيه دة ؟؟؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


*وقال جبتك ياعبد المُعين تعين:smile02*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ميرا كلامك جميل جداااااا *​
> *وصح اووووى *
> *لازم يدونا فرصة نعتمد على نفسنا *
> *ومعاكى اوى ان لما الواحد بيكبر بيخرج من القوقعة اللى عملوهالنا دى *
> ...


 صعب يقول لأ يا رورتي
لانه بيبقى ساعتها طفل صغير و باباه و مامته هما كل حياته
يعني مش ينفع يكسر كلامهم
القوقعة دي بقى بتنكسر امتى ؟
لما يتحط في موقف صعب اوي و يلاقي نفسه مش عارف يتصرف
لانه ما اتعودش يعتمد على نفسه ساعتها مش بيلاقي جنبه حد خالص عشان يسنده فبيضطر انه ياخد اي موقف لانه مش هينفع يسيب نفسه كدة
و ضيفي على كدة حاجات كتير اوي الاهل بيتسببوا لينا فيها من غير ما يقصدوا
زي قسوتهم على الطفل و ضربهم المستمر له دة بيولد عنده عقد نفسية و بيخليه يحس ان الدنيا قاسية اوي عليه
بس هما بيفتكروا ان الضرب دة افضل وسيلة للتربية
و كمان اسلوب الحرمان 
يبقى معاهم فلوس و يرفضوا يشتروا له اي حاجة يطلبها بحجة انه عشان ما يتعودش على كدة و يبقى متدلع
بس دة بيخليه يحس بالحرمان
مش من الشئ اللي رفضوا يجيبوهوله بس لكن بيتحرم من طفولته كلها
يعني لما يرفضوا يجيبوله لعب او حلويات ازاي هيحس انه طفل ؟
و كمان نقطة فرض الرأي
يعني لما يجي يقول كلمة قدامهم يزعقوا فيه و يقولوله اسكت ما تتكلمش انت لسة صغير 
او لما يجي يرد على التليفون يضربوه و يشدوا السماعة منه
هما كدة بيحولوه لشخص انطوائي و بيضعفوا شخصيته تدريجيا و هما مش واخدين بالهم


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية منتدى البؤساء اللى أحنا عايشين فيه دة ؟؟؟؟*
> *:new6::new6::new6:*​


 بس صدقني لازم الاهل يفهموا ان الخوف الزيادة خطر اوي اوي اوي
و بيضر اكتر ما بيفيد


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ماريا ابوس ايدك خافى على بنتك
> بس بحدود
> علشان متطلعش منطوية على نفسها وبتخاف
> صدقينى انا من كتر  خوفهم فعلا بقيت بخااف
> ...



مش  قادره يا رورو صدقينى حاولت 
مش عدم ثقه فيها لكن فى الناس 
والامن مش مظبوط فى البلد 
وعارفه زى ما قالت واثقه وقفت البلكونه بخاف 
حد من اولاد الجيران يضايقها


----------



## soul & life (5 يونيو 2014)

ياااه يا رورو انتى بتناقشى مشكلة تقريبا فى كل بيت البنت عاوزة تخرج لا ليه لا علشان مينفعش تخرجى لوحدك  وليه مينفعش علشان انتى بنت ودا مينفعش غلط وهقلق عليكى

بصى يا بنتى انا اتربيت بنفس الطريقة دى بالظبط بابايا  ربنا يديله الصحة والعافية يارب 
راجل سافر بره مصر وراجل متحضر ومواكب العصر فى كل حاجة لكنه قلوق و حريص اوى علينا بشكل اوفر
لدرجة انه مرة كان مسافر وبيتصل بينا  علشان يطمن علينا سمع صوت اخويا بيكح
هههههههههه اه صدقينى بيكح بس هو كان عنده حساسية فى صدره وكحته دى معناها انه داخل على دور جامد  المهم  نزل قدم على اجازة مفتوووحة ونزل وقرر انه ميسافرش تانى لانه وقتها كان اخويا دا هيروح فيها وربنا ستر

عاوزة اقولك ان القلق و الخوف موجودين فى كل الاسر بس بيختلف فى درجتهم وطريقة تطبيقهم على حسب 
انا مكنتش بطلع مع صحباتى خالص مالص بالص مفيش حاجة اسمها رحلات  من غير ماما واخواتى رحلة عائلية يعنى غير كده نووووووووووو
وعلشان انا واختى  قريبين من بعض فى السن كنا بنعمل اعتصام فى البيت ونعلن العصيان
لحد ما بابا يوافق لكن بشروط وده كان نادر يحصل

*حكاية الوقوف فى البلكونة دى ممنوعه ليل او نهار سامعة يا بتووووووووووول علشان تشكرى ربنا ههههههه*
بابا كان اشد من ماما ماما كانت علشان متزعلناش بتاخدنا تخرجنا هى علشان بابا يوافق

ولما تجوزت جوزى برضو بيخاف عليا جداااااا اكتر من بابا كده شويتين
لدرجة انى اعدت سنين مبروحش سوق ومعرفش اشترى حاجة ولا حتى اعرف اسماء الشوارع اللى حولينا ولو نزلت ولفيت كام شارع كده جانب البيت ممكن اتوه وانا فى نفس المنطقة 
لكن بعد فترة من جوازى ولما العيال كبروا اكتشفت الخيبة الكبيرة هو انى  ثالثتهم
يعنى عيلة من ضمن عيال البيت لو نازلين نشترى حاجات وجوزى جاله مشوار معرفش انزل لوحدى 
لو رايحة مشوار معرفش اركب مواصلات ايه!!! و لو حصل وركبت ابقا ميته من الخوف
مع الوقت اتخنقت ونفسيتى تعبت كنت مقيدة بشكل مخييف وانا كان بيتهيالى انى مرتاحة ومبسوطة كده وهو كمان بصراحة كان فاكر انه كده مستتنى زى مبيقولوا يعنى
وده كله بجانب انى كنت بشتغل اول سنة جوازى واعدت طبعا ملحقتش اتهنى بالوظيفة
المهم اعدت معاه وقولتله بصراحة كده مينفعش انا فى عمرى ده وعاملة زى العيال انا تعبت
من الطريقة دى ونفسيتى تعبت 
هو كمان لاحظ  انى محتاجة اعتمد على نفسى لانه طول اليوم مشغول فى شغله بيجى مهدود فمعندوش استعداد يخرج فكده فيه ظلم بالنهار موجودة بالبيت مبخرجش وبليل هو تعبان مش قادر يخرج
ابتدى يتفهم الوضع الى حدا ماا وبقيت ممكن اروح الكنيسة لوحدى القريبة  البعيدة نو
ممكن اروح لماما بس بالنهار لو بليل لازم يودينا
بس ممكن انزل اشترى حاجات لناردين مثلا اروح السوق بصى هو واحدة واحده
انزل مرة وارجعى طمنيه وهتلاقيه هو انبسط لانك غيرتى جو ونفسيتك اتحسنت

حكاية خوفك بقا دى لازم انتى تتغلبى عليها بالنزول متخافيش مفيش حاجة هتحصل
المهم تراعى التوقيت اللى بتنزلى فيه وكمان الاماكن فى اماكن صعب البنت او السيدة تمشى فيها لوحدها وتعرفى تختارى اللبس المناسب للمكان 
يعنى مثلا لبس السوق غير لبسك لمشوار تانى علشان تتلاشى سخافات السخفاء
لانه لبسك ممكن يكون شيك جدا لكن مينفعش يتمشى بيه فى مكان كله بياعين وكده
ملفت لنظر دى حاجات انا اتعلمتها وطول ما انتى ماشية ومفيش معاكسات هتكونى مطمنه
بس خلاص


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

*



			حكاية الوقوف فى البلكونة دى ممنوعه ليل او نهار سامعة يا بتووووووووووول علشان تشكرى ربنا ههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دا انا امي طلعت فيري ياجدعان وانا معرفش

النبي لقوم ابوسها دلوقتي*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2014)

*أنا كنت منتظر ( أتنين ) يدخلوا
بس للأسف أفتكرت أنهم بيناموا بعد صلاة العِشا
نرجع لهم بكرة بقى 
*​


----------



## soul & life (5 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> دا انا امي طلعت فيري ياجدعان وانا معرفش
> 
> النبي لقوم ابوسها دلوقتي*



خليهم بوستين علشان خاطرى واحدة ليكى وواحدة ليا :08:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*نيفوووووووووووووو حبيبتى 
انتى تروحى تقعدى جنب اختك بتول فى نفس الصف هههههههههههههه 
انا فعلا ابتديت اتمرد على الوضع ونجحت بنسبة 50% 
بس الشمكلة انى  انا لسة مش مهيئة انزل لوحدى مشاوير بعيدة 
يعنى اركب مترو لوحدى مقلا اخاف جدااا 
علشان كدا بقول انى خلالاص من كتر خوفهم عقدونى وخلونى خايفة اخد الخطوة دى 
بس هعملها فى الخطجة الخمسنية الجاية ان شالله 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع السوق ده 
انا مييييييييييييييييييييييييييح 
متجوزة بقالى 7 سنين ونص اهو منزلت  السوق مرة واحدة فيهم 
هو بيجيبلى كل حاجة لدرجة انى مبعرفش اسعار اى حاجة هههههههههه 
انا فعلا براعى التوقيت اللى بنزل فيه 
مش حشطح من اولها يعنى هههههههههه 
انا اخرى فى الشارع 9 لو كنت عند ماما ومسيت مينفعش اتعدى الوقت ده 
واضح انها مشكلة الشعب المصرى كله مش انا بس 
احمدددددددددددددك ياااااااااااارب 
نورتينى يا نيفو يا حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2014)

أولا
الموضوع عجبنى جدا وجديد فى طرحه
ثانيا
خوف الاهل ( الغير طبيعى )
كان غير مقبول تماما قبل الثوره
لكن
الآن معذره وهذا رأيي
هذا الخوف طبيعى من اللى بنسمعه وبنشوفه
يعنى  زوجه صديق لى من اسيوط متزوجه عندنا
صديقى قال لى اليوم بأمانه أنهم خطفوا ابن أخيها عنده 26 ورجع بفديه

وعموما

الأمان حلو بمعنى أن الانسان ياخد الأمور ببساطه
فيها أيه لما أمى أو زوجى أو زوجتى يخافوا عليه
المهم أعلم بداخلى انهم خايفين لمحبتهم لى وأن لا أعتبر هذا غير طبيعى
لغايه الامور ما تتحسن فى البلد
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2014)

ممكن تقولى الخوف موجود عندهم من زماااااااااااان
ومن قبل الثوره
مش مهم ..............
أعذريهم برضه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*استاذى الغالى ميرسى جدا لحضرتك 
منورنى طبعا برأى حضرتك 
عارفة انهم حقهم يخافوا بس انا بحكى فى حاجة من سنين طويلة 
يعنى البلد كانت هادية جدا وامنة ومافيش اى حاجة فيها 
طبعا انا مش بلومهم على خوفهم 
بس بتكلم فى نقطة انهم كدا بيصنعوا شخص خوواف مبيعرفش يواجه اى مخاطر يتعرض ليها 
لازم يبقى فيه نسب للخوف ده مش عمال على بطال 
مش من المشى فى الشارع لوحدى 
نورتنى يا استاذى 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استاذى الغالى ميرسى جدا لحضرتك
> منورنى طبعا برأى حضرتك
> عارفة انهم حقهم يخافوا بس انا بحكى فى حاجة من سنين طويلة
> يعنى البلد كانت هادية جدا وامنة ومافيش اى حاجة فيها
> ...





عندك حق
لازم تدريب لعدم الخوف اللى زرعه الأهل منذ الصغر
وقبل خروجك لوحدك أو مع أى أحد من أسرتك 
رددى


 *إن سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرًا لأنك أنت معي   مز22 


 الرب نورى وخلاصي ممن أخاف   مز26 
*

.  
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2014)

*

*​


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2014)

مش هاقول دلوقت غير 
لا حول ولا قوة الا باللة ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مش هاقول دلوقت غير
> لا حول ولا قوة الا باللة ههههههه


*مالك يا ابو جريس بس ههههههههههه 
هو التوضيب يعمل كدا :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مالك يا ابو جريس بس ههههههههههه
> هو التوضيب يعمل كدا :gy0000::gy0000:*​


لا ياسكرة محسسنى انكم تنظيم القاعدة وقاعدين فى سجن ابو غريب ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لا ياسكرة محسسنى انكم تنظيم القاعدة وقاعدين فى سجن ابو غريب ههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا يا جرجس وانت الصادق 
سجن ام غريب ld:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2014)

*هتجاوبينى على شوية أسئلة 
ممكن ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هتجاوبينى على شوية أسئلة
> ممكن ؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]حىّ على الفلاح ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هالمواا يا معشر " بنى المنتدى " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالتفوا حول الدُرر الإيرينية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحنا يومنا نادى بإذن الله[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2014)

*خوف الاهل على أولادهم ده واجب عليهم
انا عندى 3 أولاد صبيان
مواعيد رجوعهم من المدرسة كانت خط احمر لا يمكن تجاوزه
مفيش رحلات مع المدرسة
مفيش ذهاب للاصدقاء
قائمة طويلة من الممنوعات
بدأت تقل كلما تقدموا في العمر
لحد الجامعة .... بدأت في تعديل دستورى
لكن في نفس الوقت متابعتهم كانت كظلهم
دلوقت تزوجوا .... وصاروا بكامل حريتهم
لكن الموبيل شغال عليهم
الخوف احد مظاهر الحب
لكن لازم يكون بحكمة
فتحملوا خوفنا .... فنحن نحبكم​*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 يونيو 2014)

كل مظاهر الخوف والقلق ايا كانت اسبابها هي من ابليس يثيرها فيك لاي سبب كان لذا اعلن وبصوت مسموع رش دم الحمل الذبيح دم الرب يسوع المسيح النقي الطاهر على اولادك وعلى عتبة بيتك واغسلهم به وبماء جنب يسوع الزكي عندذاك سيسيج الرب حواليك وحوالين اولادك وبيتك بسور من نار وستحرسهم ملائكته لن يستطيع ابليس التقرب حتى منهم وايذائهم او الحاق لاذى والضرر بهم لانهم سيكونون محروسون من الله نفسه فاتركهم بسلام المسيح يسوع الرب فسيكون في امان دائما ولا حاجة للخوف وللقلق عليهم ابدا لان الله سيرافقهم اينما ذهبوا والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> *رش دم الحمل *الذبيح دم الرب يسوع المسيح النقي الطاهر *على اولادك* *وعلى عتبة بيتك واغسلهم به وبماء جنب يسوع* الزكي


*أية دم الحمل ...وماء الجنب دة ؟؟!!!!!*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 يونيو 2014)

اقصد دم حمل الله الذبيح دم الرب يسوع المسيح وماء جنب الرب يسوع الزكي الذي خرج منه عندما ضربه احد اليهود جنبه بسكين فخرج للتو دم وماء ابان الامه على الصليب كذبيحة كفارية لنا نحن البشر باجمعنا


----------



## Samir poet (6 يونيو 2014)

*مش لوحدكم بس اخواتى البنات ونفس المشكلة معايا وحصلى كتير من بسبب خوف الاهل دا سببلى حاجات كتير اوووووووى ومنهم انطواء شديد فى فى النفسية بقت كئيب وحزين عطول وعلاقتى بربنا والناس بقت وحشة خالص يعنى علقتى بربنا فى الضايع قصدى علقتى الروحية مع ربنا  والنفسية والصحية والجسدية بسببم خوفهم الزيادة دا بقت بخاف من كل حاجة يعنى 24 سنة وبخاف اقعدلوحدى فى الشقة بخاف جدا وهما يسخرو منى بسبب خوفى وميعرفوش انهم السبب فى الموضوع حاجات كتير اوووى تعبنى تقدرى كمان تقولى 24 سنة وجسمى غير مطابق لعظامى بمعنى انى انا شكلى عجوز وجسمى صغير فى طول العيال بتوع الابتدائى والاعدادى حاجات كتير اوى 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> كل مظاهر الخوف والقلق ايا كانت اسبابها هي من ابليس يثيرها فيك لاي سبب كان لذا اعلن وبصوت مسموع رش دم الحمل الذبيح دم الرب يسوع المسيح النقي الطاهر على اولادك وعلى عتبة بيتك واغسلهم به وبماء جنب يسوع الزكي عندذاك سيسيج الرب حواليك وحوالين اولادك وبيتك بسور من نار وستحرسهم ملائكته لن يستطيع ابليس التقرب حتى منهم وايذائهم او الحاق لاذى والضرر بهم لانهم سيكونون محروسون من الله نفسه فاتركهم بسلام المسيح يسوع الرب فسيكون في امان دائما ولا حاجة للخوف وللقلق عليهم ابدا لان الله سيرافقهم اينما ذهبوا والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين



*العذراء مريم خافت على ابنها يسوع عندما افتقدته عند رجوعهم من اورشليم ... مينفعش نقول أن خوف الاهل على أبنائهم مصدره إبليس ...*


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2014)

طبعاً الخوف السوي العادي شيء مزروع في الإنسان طبيعياً لأجل حياته على الأرض، وده طبيعي أن الأهل يعلِّموا أولادهم أن يكونوا حريصين في أمور حياتهم اليومية لكي لا يتأذوا، مثلاً الخوف من الدهس بالسيارة عند عبور الشارع، أو الخوف من الحرق عند استخدام النار، أو الخوف من المرض الذي يجعلنا أن نكون حريصين لنتخذ كل احطياتنا لنتجنب الأمراض.. الخ، وبهذه الأمثلة باحاول أن أوضح أهمية الخوف في حياتنا لكي نكون حريصين، لأن بدون الخوف ممكن الإنسان يستهتر بحياته ويأخذ الأمور باستخفاف فيُصاب إصابات صعبه فتتعوق حياته ويتعب للغاية...
المهم الخوف لا يتحول لمرض يجعل الإنسان يضطرب في حياته الشخصية حتى يُصبح مرعوب من كل شيء، أو يُصبح في النهاية عديم الشخصية معتمداً على أهله في كل شيء ولا يكون قادر على تدبير حياته كما يليق بسبب اعتماده التام على حماية أهله، فالخوف مشروع بل ومهم للغاية، لكن له حدود، فكل شيء يتم المبالغة فيه يقلب للضد... 

انا فقط أحببت اقول كلام عام مش خاص، مع أن الأهل في مصر على الأخص وفي هذه الأيام خوفهم بقى أكبر بكتير مما سبق... لكن عليهم أن يعتدلوا ويجلسوا مع أولادهم ليشرحوا موقفهم ويوجههوم التوجيه السليم لأن لابد من ان يعلموا أنهم لن يحيوا للأبد ليستمروا في الدفاع عنهم أمام جميع المخاطر التي تحيط بهم، ولابد من الأبناء أن يتفهموا خوف الأهل عليهم بسبب محبتهم بالطبع...
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لا ياسكرة محسسنى انكم تنظيم القاعدة وقاعدين فى سجن ابو غريب ههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب احياة النبي جرجس عنده حق
ايه يابنات انتوا فاكرينها فوضه ما بتسمعوش عن الخطف والتحرش والمظاهرات كل شويه انتوا عاوزين ترحوا ف الرجلين ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟ 
لالا ياحبايبي هو ده قلب الام مش مجرد خوف وخلاص او ديكتاتور في البيت ابدا خالص !!!!
 لكن ده من حرصها وخوفها عليكم بكره ها يبقي عندكم عيال وهاتعرفوا اد ايه غلاوتهم عندكم وها تخافوا عليهم بنفس الطريقه واكتر


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هتجاوبينى على شوية أسئلة
> ممكن ؟*​


*اجاوبك يا ايرو مجاوبكيش ليه 
اسألى ونحن نجيب 
احدفينى بالاسئلة احدفك بالاجابات طوالى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

*بابا صوت اكيد الخوف احد مظاهر الحب 
وانا مش مختلفة مع حضرتك فى دى 
بس زى ما قولت كدا ان الخوف ده بدل يقل بالتدريج لما كبروا 
علشان كدا انا بتكلم فى النقطة دى لما كبرنا وبقى لينا حياتنا 
ونقدر كويس نعتمد على نفسنا 
لازم يعرفوا ده 
اكيد انا هبقى مبسوطة ان جوزى بيخاف عليا او ماما 
بس مش الخوف اللى يخنقنى ويقيدنى 
نورت الموضوع يا باباتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> كل مظاهر الخوف والقلق ايا كانت اسبابها هي من ابليس يثيرها فيك لاي سبب



*ايه دخل الخوف والقلق بانه من ابليس 
دى مشاعر قوية فى قلب اى ام واب او زوج 
بس اللى بنتكلم فيه انه ميبقاش خووف زيادة 
يؤدى الى خلل فى شخصية الطفل او الحد اللى بتخافى عليه ده *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> انا فقط أحببت اقول كلام عام مش خاص، مع أن الأهل في مصر على الأخص وفي هذه الأيام خوفهم بقى أكبر بكتير مما سبق... لكن عليهم أن يعتدلوا ويجلسوا مع أولادهم ليشرحوا موقفهم ويوجههوم التوجيه السليم لأن لابد من ان يعلموا أنهم لن يحيوا للأبد ليستمروا في الدفاع عنهم أمام جميع المخاطر التي تحيط بهم، ولابد من الأبناء أن يتفهموا خوف الأهل عليهم بسبب محبتهم بالطبع...
> ​


*استاذى الغالى 
كلام حضرتك مظبوط 
بس تعمل ايه بقى لو اتناقشت كتير وفهمتهم 
انه ماينفعش الخوف الزيادة ده 
وان كل الناس بتروح وتيجى 
ماما مثلا متهيالها ان انا الوحيدة اللى ممكن اتخطف وانا ماشية او لو ركبت عربية السواق يخطفنى 
بتحب الافلام العربى ماما هههههههههه 
هقول تانى صدقونى انا عارفة انه خوفهم ده حب 
بس انا بتكلم فى نقطة تانية خاالص 
ان الخوف ده بيتحول لمرض عند الشخص نفسه 
هى دى العواقب اللى خايفة منها نتيجة الخوف لزيادة ده *
*نورتنى يا استاذى ومرسى لرأيك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ايه يابنات انتوا فاكرينها فوضه ما بتسمعوش عن الخطف والتحرش والمظاهرات كل شويه انتوا عاوزين ترحوا ف الرجلين ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟
> لالا ياحبايبي هو ده قلب الام مش مجرد خوف وخلاص او ديكتاتور في البيت ابدا خالص !!!!


*احنا عارفين لكلام ده يا ماريا كوويس جدا 
وبنسمع اكيد عن الخطف 
بس الخطف ده بقى لو نزلتى مثلا متاخر بالليل ومشيتى فى حتة مقطوعة 
او روحتى مكان بعيد ممكن تتعرضى للموقف ده 
لكن مش لو مشيتى فى منطقتك فى عز النهار هههههههههه 
ماما تقريبا مش عاوزانى امشى فى الشارع اصلا 
معتقدش ان لما يبقى عندى ولاد هعمل كدا 
هخاف اه بس مش كدا 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> الخوف اللى بيوصلك انك متقدرش تعمل اى حاجة لوحدك
> *​



*ليه ما تقدريش ؟؟؟
إيه اللى هيحصل لو إنتى عملتى حاجة لوحدك ؟؟
و لا إنتى خايفة تعملى أى حاجة لوحدك ؟؟
و لا إنتى بتعتقدى إن الحاجة لمجرد إنك هتعمليها من غير ما تقوليلهم تبقى مصيبة سودة أو بمعنى أصح غلطة كبيرة ؟؟؟
​*


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> وانا صغيرة كانت ماما بتخااف عليا جدااااااااااااااااااا
> قولت اكيد لانى صغيرة ومش مدركة المخاطر وحقها
> ...


*كنتى بتروحى المعهد لوحدك ؟​*


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> للاسف جوزى اسخم وادل من ماما فى خوفه عليا
> شايفنى البنت الصغيرة اللى ماينفعش تخرج لوحدها
> طبعا خوفا عليا
> *​


*لا جوزك مش مشكلة نشوف له حل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> المشكلة انى بقى جوايا انا الخوف
> بقيت حاسة بعدم الامان من الشارع والناس
> *​


*خايفة بأة من إيه ؟؟​*



R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> رغيت كتير انا عارفة
> محتاجة اعرف رأيكم فى خوف الاهل الزيادة
> ...


*تحكم ؟؟؟
ما معنى كلمة تحكم ؟؟
يعنى بتاخدى الإذن من ماما (و إنتى متزوجة) قبل ما تخرجى ؟؟؟؟​*


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> وازاى اسيطر على ده واعرفهم ان الخوف مش انى اتعود منزلش
> وان بسبب خوفهم ده
> ...


*هنشوف لك حل ما تقلقيش بس جاوبى عل الأسئلة​*


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> حتى الازواج اللى مش بيرضوا يخلوا زوجاتهم ينزلوا لوحديهم
> بحجة الخوف
> *​


*مش بيرضى خاااااااالص ؟؟
و لا فى بعض المشاوير أوكيه و فى البعض الآخر لا ؟؟؟​*


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> العيب فى مين فى المجتمع لانه مبقاش فى امان
> ولا فى دماغ الاهل ولا فى ايه بالظبط
> *​


*العيب فيكى 
و هنحل المشكلة 

بس جاوبى الأول ؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

*



ليه ما تقدريش ؟؟؟
 إيه اللى هيحصل لو إنتى عملتى حاجة لوحدك ؟؟
و لا إنتى خايفة تعملى أى حاجة لوحدك ؟؟
و لا إنتى بتعتقدى إن الحاجة لمجرد إنك هتعمليها من غير ما تقوليلهم تبقى مصيبة سودة أو بمعنى أصح غلطة كبيرة ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

احبيبتى يا ايرووو احبك انا كدا 
بصى يا ستى 
بقى فيه رهبة يا ايرو 
مش خايفة اعمل حاجة انا مبقاش عندى الشجاعة
لا يا بنتى انتى  فهمتى غلط مش من وراهم لا 
عارفة من كتر انك مش بتنزلى اى مكان لوحدك
هتلاقيها صعبة عليكى نفسك تنزلى ومش قادرة او متعودتيش 
بس خدى بالك ده كااااااااااااااان​*
*


			كنتى بتروحى المعهد لوحدك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بصى يا ستى انا كنت بروح مش شلة بنات اصحابى 
بنتقابل عند موقف الاتوبيس اللى هو بينه وبين بيتى مافيس 10 دقايق 
ولو مرحوش ماما ماكنتش ترضى تودينى ههههههههه 
شوفتى المعاناة 
مع العلم انى كنت رافضة ده 
بس كانت بتصمم وتقولى اخاف تركبى الاتوبيس لوحدك​*


> *لا جوزك مش مشكلة نشوف له حل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *خايفة بأة من إيه ؟؟​*


*جوزى خلالاص مع الكلام والاقناع ابتدى يسبنى نشكر الله ههههه 
يا ايرو من كتر الخوف اللى اتزرع جوايا 
وانا رايحة المعهد ماما تفضل تدينى الوصايا العشرة ههههههه 
لو حد طلب منك طلب ووقفك ممكن يكون عاوز يخطفك 
متقفيش لحد فى الشارع خالص 
وخدى بقى وصايا كتير 
فالبتالى بقى جوايا خووف ان ممكن اى حاجة تحصل 
بس برضووا كاااان 
دلوقتى لالالالا هههههههههه 
بقيت شجاعة الى حدااا مااا​*
*


			تحكم ؟؟؟
ما معنى كلمة تحكم ؟؟
يعنى بتاخدى الإذن من ماما (و إنتى متزوجة) قبل ما تخرجى ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


​**لا يا ايرو مش اقص التحكم بعد الجواز 
اقصد انك تكونى نفسك تنزلى ما اصحابك مثلا تشترى حاجة والاهل يرفضوا 
لمجرد انهم خايفين 
لكن بعد الجواز طبعا مافيش ده 
مش معقول يعنى قبل ما اخرج هروح اقول لماما انا خارجة ينفع ولا لاء ههههههه *​


> *مش بيرضى خاااااااالص ؟؟
> و لا فى بعض المشاوير أوكيه و فى البعض الآخر لا ؟؟؟​*


 *الاول كان خاااااااالص مالص بالص 
مع كلامى معاه براحة ابتدى يفهم 
بس ما زال فى مشاوير بيقول عليها لا 
فى حين انه بيسبنى اخرج مع اصحابى اوووقات 
واوقات تانى يرفض 
لكن تعالى للسوق مثلا مش بينزلنى خاالص 
تسالينى كيلو الطاطم بكام اقولك معرفش 
مثلا عاوزة انزل اشترى حاجة من شبرا دى جنبنا اووى 
وصاحبتى شغلها هناك هتقلبنى اروحلها 
لا ماتركبيش تاكسى لوحدك 
طب هركب ميكروباص لا ماينفعش :act19:
دى بعض المواقف اللى بتحصل 
حللى انتى بقى ههههههه 
*​ *


			العيب فيكى 
و هنحل المشكلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عارفة ان العيب كان فيا زمان لما كنت بسكت 
بس دوقتى اعلنت التمرد هههههههه 
   حلى يا ايرو منتظرة حلولك ههههههههه 
​



			بس جاوبى الأول ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*جاوبت يا افندم اهو 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2014)

*بصى أقولك على حاجة 

بالنسبة لجوزك 

مش بيخليكى تروحى السوق : بركة إن جت منك يا جامع هههههههههههههههههههههه إلبس يا مقدس 

بيرضى بمشاوير و مشاوير تانية لأ : حقه يعنى هو أراجوز فى البيت و لا إيه ؟  ههههههههههههههههههههه

بس هو فيه نقطة مهمة : لازم تعرفى هو رفض ليه ؟؟ عشان ما تتخيليش إنه نوع من أنواع التحكم 

جايز يكون شىء تانى فى باله 

خدى و إعطى معاه فى الكلام _____________ بس من غير صداع : الراجل راجع تعبان من الشغل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

_______________________

يعنى أنا شايفة إن جوزك طيب _  يعنى ما فيش حاجة _ الل بيعمله عادى 

مثلا هو رضى إنك تنزلى إنك تروحى المشوار الفلانى 

ما تبدأيش إنتى و تقترحى له : أركب تاكسى ؟؟ طب أركب ميكروباس ؟؟

لااااااااااااااااا

إبدأى بالسؤال : تحب أركب إيه ؟؟

سهلة ؟؟

أما مامتك بأة إتعاملى معاها بلا أى إندهاش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس إدينى مثال : بتعمل إيه هى بالظبط و إنتى برة مع صاحباتك أو مثلا بتشترى ملابس مثلا لنفسك  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فى الاخر طلع هو اللى طيب ماشى يا ايرو 
عموما هو فعلا مقدرش انكر انه طيب وفى تقدم ملحوظ فى موضوع انه يسبنى اخرج لوحدى 
اينعم فى حاجات بيصمم عليها وببقى مستغربة بس اهو مش مهم 
هفضل وراه لغاية ما يوافق يانا يا هووو ههههههههه 
انا لو قولتله عاوزة اروح المكان الفلانى وقالى لا 
اول حاجة بقولها طب لا لييييييييييه 
يرد يقولى ايه بقى خايف عليكى 
طب ما انا  رايحة مع اصحابى احنا خمسة مثلا 
لا برضوا انا خايف 
بالنسبة لماما خلالاص رمت طوبتى تقريبا 
وابتدت تتعود انى بنزل وبروح وباجى وخرجت من السجن ههههههههه 
ميرسى يا ايرو يا حبيبتى لحلولك وارائك الجميلة :*
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

*بصى يا ستى ماما مثلا بالصدفة نكون بنتكلم فى الفون 
واقولها انى نازلة بكرة مع اصحابى اجيب لبس علشان لو متصلتش بيكى 
متقلقيش 
ماما لو متصلتش بيها لحد الساعة 5 اخر النهار 
يتهيألها ان جرالى حاجة فى الشقة هههههههههه 
فتقولى هتنزلى لوحدك مع اصحابك اقولها ايوه يا ماما 
تقولى طب خلى بالك من نفسك 
واتصلى بيا او لما توصلى وكل شوية كلمينى 
اقولها حاااضر يا ماما متخافيش هيجرالى ايه يعنى 
يا بنتى الدنيا مبقاش فيها امان والخطف شغال 
وولاد الحرام كتير 
فاضل شوية وتشحت عليا هههههههههه 
وتفضل متبعانى بالفون لحد ما ارجع البيت
موقف تانى من ضمن المواقف يا ايرو 
اما بروح عندها ايهاب بيخلص شغل ويجى يخدنى لاننا بنروح متاخر بالليل 
لو ايهاب بقى مش فاضى 
فانا اضطر اروح بدرى علشان امشى لوحدى 
تقولى لا هتمشى لوحدك لوحدى دى اصلا شارعين تلاتة بينى وبينها 
فين وفين لما تقتنع انه مفهاش حاجة الساعة لسة 9 وان الشارع امان ومليان ناس 
وتفضل ترن عليا وبتبقى صعبانة عليا 
من كتر قلقها وخوفها اول ما اوصل قدام العمارة 
ارن عليها واكلمها اقولها وصلت بالسلامة اهو محصليش حاجة 
تفضل تكلمنى لحد ما انزل من الاسانسير وتطمن انى فتحت بابا الشقة لولا تهدى 
هههههههههههههههه 
وهذه مأساتى مع ماما حبيبتى 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2014)

*ريحيها يا رورو

هى مش متحكمة و لا حاجة 

هى قلوقة شوية 

معلش 


الل إنتى بتعمليه معاها صح 

و مش خنقة عليكى و لا حاجة 

أنا مش شايفة أى خنقة (دا إنتى مفترية)

حسبت مامتك مارى منيب يا شيخة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا مش شايفة أى خنقة (دا إنتى مفترية)
> 
> حسبت مامتك مارى منيب يا شيخة
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صدقينى مش مفترية ولا مضايقة من كدا 
بس انا بتكلم عن امهات المستقبل يخدوا بالهم من كدا 
لا ماما احن قلب فى الدنيا وخوفها ده من طيبة قلبها 
وحبها لينا حتى على اخواتى الولاد 
*:new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استاذى الغالى
> كلام حضرتك مظبوط
> بس تعمل ايه بقى لو اتناقشت كتير وفهمتهم
> انه ماينفعش الخوف الزيادة ده
> ...



مهو علشان كده قلت أن الخوف مشروع بس المهم مش يتحول لمرض، لأن ساعات من كثرة المبالغة في الخوف يتحول لمرض مزمن عند الأهل والابناء ودية مشكلة كبيرة، لأنها في النهاية بتخلي الأولاد يتمردوا على الوضع ويحدث انفجار ورفض نفسي تام لأي قيد، لأن المفروض الأهل لا يقيدون الأبناء بالخوف، لأن المشكلة أن الأهل بيظنوا أنهم بيدافعوا عن أولادهم مع أن في الحقيقة بيدافعوا عن مصدر تعزيتهم في الحياة، لأن عن دون قصد بيحدث ترابط مريض بين الأهل والأبناء ودية مشكلة كبيرة في المجتمع الشرقي على الأخص....
​


----------



## soul & life (6 يونيو 2014)

بصى هو الخوف من ناحية الاهل موجود فى كل الاحوال يا رورو لكن الخوف يتواجد بعد متكبرى وتتجوزى دا بقا بيرجع على شخصية الانسان هتقبلى الوضع وتتعايشى  ولا هترفضى وتعترضى زى ما انتى بتعملى كده
انتى ماشية فى طريق الاستقلال ههههه وكلنا بنساندك يا حبيبتى ربنا معاكى
عقبال اللى بالى بالك


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

*تعيش رورو حرة مستقلة ههههههههههه 
يارب يا نيفو يارب 
ولو انى معتقدش انها هتتمرد ابدااا 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 يونيو 2014)

*مع احترامي للجميع *
*للكبير والصغير *​ 
*قولوا اشكرك يارب ان فيه حد بيخاف عليا *
*اشكروا ربنا *​ 
*اشكر ربنا ان فيه حد بيطمن عليك وانت نايم *
*اشكر ربنا ان فيه حد بيصحيك الصبح *
*اشكر ربنا ان فيه حد كل همه في الدنيا انك تكون بخير واحسن الناس *
*اشكر ربنا ان فيه حد بيرن عليك لو اتأخرت وممكن يقلب الدنيا لو غبت *
*اشكر ربنا ان فيه حد بيكلمك بياخد ويدي معاك في اي حاجه *
*اشكر ربنا انك بتسمع صوتك في بيتك وانتا بتتكلم مع حد من البيت .غيرك مفيش حد سامعه غير الحيطان *
*اشكر ربنا ان فيه حد لو تعبت يقدر يجري بيك .غيرك مش لو تعب ...دا لو السر الالهي طلع محدش هايدري بيه غير الريحه هاتفضحه .*
*اشكروا ربنا ان ليكوا بابا وماما واخوات وازواج وزوجات وابناء *
*غيركوا عايش كده بالبركه وبس ......*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يونيو 2014)

*اهو انا معاملتى مع ولادى :mus13: زى مامتك بالظبط يا رورو


شوفتى 
حتى مامتك طلعتلك فى الموضوع عشان تطمن عليكى 
*
 :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *اهو انا معاملتى مع ولادى :mus13: زى مامتك بالظبط يا رورو
> 
> 
> شوفتى
> ...


*حبيبتى يا ملكة 
انتى اصلا ملالاك ربنا يخلهوملك 
بس بحبحيها عليهم شوية :new8:*​


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بصى يا ستى ماما مثلا بالصدفة نكون بنتكلم فى الفون
> واقولها انى نازلة بكرة مع اصحابى اجيب لبس علشان لو متصلتش بيكى
> متقلقيش
> ماما لو متصلتش بيها لحد الساعة 5 اخر النهار
> ...



حبيتي دي مش مأساه ابدا صدقيني هاتحزني قلب ماما جدا لو عرفت انك بتسمي حبها وخوفها عليكي مأساه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يونيو 2014)

*ماريا حبيبتى 
دى كلمة بس بوضح بيها مدى خوفها هههههههه 
ماما حبيبتى طبعا وروح قلبى وحياتى كلها 
وعارفة ان خوفها ده نتيجة حب وعطف زيادة 
بس اللى انا وصلتلوا هو اللى مضايقنى 
بس نشكر ربنا انى خلاص غيرت كل ده 

*​


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ماريا حبيبتى
> دى كلمة بس بوضح بيها مدى خوفها هههههههه
> ماما حبيبتى طبعا وروح قلبى وحياتى كلها
> وعارفة ان خوفها ده نتيجة حب وعطف زيادة
> ...



عموما المفروض ننظر للجانب المضئ من خوف الام علي ابنائها وليس الجانب المظلم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *مع احترامي للجميع *
> *للكبير والصغير *​
> *قولوا اشكرك يارب ان فيه حد بيخاف عليا *
> *اشكروا ربنا *​
> ...




*الله ينور عليك :new5:

بس الموضوع فضفضة مش تذمر 

الشخص لما يكون تعبان من حاجة بيفضفض عن اللى جواة ، إحتمال يلاقى حل لتعبة ،،
والفضفضة مش عيب خالص ،بس الفضفضة بتكون أحلى مع أب الإعتراف ،
 ( طبعاً الرسالة وصلت  يارورو:love45: ) 

*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حبيبتى يا ملكة
> انتى اصلا ملالاك ربنا يخلهوملك
> بس بحبحيها عليهم شوية :new8:*​



*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا قمر ، كُلك ذوق :flowers:

بصى بقا بالنسبة للبحبحة هههههههههههههههههههه

هما اللى بدأوا فى البحبحة مش أنا :t17:

++++++

شوفى يا رورو 
أنا حاسة بكل كلمة كتبتيها وفاهماكى كويس ،  

علشان فى يوم من الأيام بنتى مرت بالظروف دى 
بس صارحتنى وفضفضتلى
 ( أنا عرفت غلطتى ، وهيا كمان عرفت مدى حبى لها )

وعالجنا المشكلة سوا :scenic:

العلاج كان إزاى ؟ 
عن طريق صداقتى لبنتى ، 

كانت بتحكيلى على المواقف اللى بتقابلها فى حياتها العملية ( كلية ، اصدقاء ، وخلافة ) 

ومن خلال معرفتى لطبعها ورد فعلها فى التصرف إيذاء المواقف الحياتية ( إطمأنت نفسى تجاهها  ) 

وطاالما بدأت الطمئنينة تدخل  ، تسرب (الخوف المرضى ) سريعاً من قلبى 

وصدقينى ما بقاش خوف أد ما بقت صداقة ، وتبادل خبرات ، ( إختلاف الأجيال ) 

يعنى وصولى للطمئنينة عليها 
بنتى هيا اللى بدأته صح ... لما كانت بتحكيلى على تصرفاتها وردود فعلها 

العلاج دة..... 
 طبعاً ما يجيش  فى يوم وليلة ،، لكن بيجى عن طريق مرحلة صداقة طويلة 

+++++++++

فعايزة أقولك 
انتى اللى مفروض توصلى لماما (الإطمئنان ) من خلال صداقتك بيها ومناقشاتك معاها 

ولما تعرف إنك جدعة وشاطرة وبتعرفى تتصرفى ، مش هتخاف عليك ، بالعكس هتعتمد عليكى بعد كدة ( وممكن تبقى القائد ) 

وإذا كنتى إفتقدتى صداقتك بيها ، إبدئى من جديد 

فيه حاجة كمان ضرورية عايزة اقولك عليها 

بلاش صداقة من خارج المنزل :bomb:

خلى زوجك ( صديقك )  :flowers:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2014)

*ملكة حبيبة قلبى 
مووضع الصداقة ده ضرورى جدااااااا انه يكون بين البنت ومامتها خصوصا فى وقت الدراسة 
لانه بيقى اكتر وقت البنت ممكن تتعرض فيه لمخاطر 
واكيد فى نسب متفاوتة فى الصداقة بين الام والبنت 
صداقتى بماما فى الوقت ده اقدر اقولك انها الى حدا ما كانت كويسة 
ولكن دلوقتى الوضع اختلف 
لو جيت واتكلمت معاها انها تقلل الخوف ده 
اكيد هتفهم الوضع غلط وهتضايق وانا ماحبش اضايقها ابدا 
لان هى شايفة انها مالهاش غيرى بعد سفر اختى 
فالبتالى الاهتمام بيا زيادة 
كتير بقولها متقلقيش عليا يا حبيبتى بتقولى مقدرش لو خلفتى وعيالك كبروا 
برضوا هفضل قلقانة عليكى 
اذن دى غريزة جواها ومع ماما معتقدش انها هتقل حتى بالكلام ههههههه 
انا بس كل اللى بيضايقنى انها بتصعب عليا لما بتقلق كدا 
ببقى حاسة بيها انها مش مرتاحة بسبب القلق الزيادة ده 
هى عارفانى  واكيد عارفة انى مش هعرف اتصرف لو حصل اى موقف صعب 
لانى متعودتش اواجه مواقف صعبة لانى ماكنتش بخرج لوحدى 
بس نشكر ربنا الى حدا ما ماما ابتدت تتأقلم انى انزل واروح واجى 
واوقات لوحدى اينعم لسة بتقلق 
بس مع الوقت اعتقد هتتعود وهتعرف انى اقدر اروح واجى لوحدى 
ميرسى يا ملكة على كلامك ورأيك اللى بعتز بيه جدا 
*​


----------

